# Lagoon Daze...



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, I didn't fish the previous weekend. It was primo conditions and I'm sure it was awesome, oh well. But I did get out twice this week. The first trip was a foggy, but kinda warm morning with some wind. So we just drifted flats throwing topwaters, although the bite was kinda slow, manage to nab a couple decent trout.
















The sun never really came out and the wind got stronger. Couldn't really get on much action at all. Finally found some fish, but they were bouncing all over, making it almost impossible the get into any kind of position. But finally, with enough tenacity, got one to eat.








We went yesterday and everything was the complete oppisite. Weather was perfect, the fish were fired up and it was a good day to be on the lagoon. So I started off with fly, although there was plenty of fish they weren't of any real size, but still alot of fun.
















Then started pitchin' spoons at ones less than 20' from the boat and got to watch some really cool takes, this was the biggest of the day.








We had some shots at some slobs, later on. Just couldn't get them to bite, but it was a good day and we saw and caught alot of fish.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

It's cool to watch them slam the spoon. Great report and pics as usual...


----------



## chicubs9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Everytime I see your reports I get extremely jealous. Awesome!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome pics!


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Man I wish I could find some time to go fishing


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Man I wish I could find some time to go fishing


You're never gonna just find time, you just gotta make time.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> > Man I wish I could find some time to go fishing
> 
> 
> You're never gonna just find time, you just gotta make time.


x1000


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude, you put in some work out there! We need to fish sometime.


----------

